
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python (celery, flask/django, numpy/ pandas/scipy, sqlalchemy,
asyncio/multiprocessing/threading, others), Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery,
React), R, AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL,
NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis, Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery,
ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake,
Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow,
Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io),
[https://konverse.com](https://konverse.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
gav
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, remote for now

I'm an experienced technologist/strategist with 20+ years experience helping
(mainly e-commerce) teams and organizations be more effective.

\- You need help with your engineering teams? I can help make make them more
effective through better tools & processes, I can help with agile coaching, I
can help improve your hiring process

\- I can help fill gaps, whether that's designing microservices, or security
auditing, or integrating systems, or code reviews; or just give you somebody
to run ideas by/whiteboard things

\- I can help you figure out how to sell more: marketing, customer journey
optimization, customer onboarding, overall strategy, improve search, etc.

\- I can help you win more deals through better pitches, presentations,
storytelling, etc.

\- You want to implement a new platform and/or build something from scratch? I
can help with vendor/platform selection, architecture, vet potential partners,
help with RFPs, audit projects in process, etc.

\- If you are a (small/new/growing) professional services/digital
agency/consulting organization, I can help you be more effective in sales,
delivery, and operations

I work at the intersection of technology, business, and design. I'm passionate
and energetic and I've been told that I raise the level of everyone in the
room. Please give me a shot.

CONTACT ME: gavin@estey.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible in better times depending on location
and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: I take MVPs that you’ve outgrown and upgrade them to support the
next stage of your growth.

There could be any number of reasons why your current system is holding you
back. Wherever you’re starting to feel the pinch, the price of ownership is
that you don’t have the luxury of saying “that part’s not my problem” or “I
don’t get involved at that level.”

You won’t hear it from me, either.

20 years handling a wide variety of IT roles and projects mean that I can help
through the whole process from high-level strategy right down to code, all
based on a deep technical foundation.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Clojure, Elixir, Perl, Raku,
Common Lisp, Rust, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem for startups and as a freelancer. If
you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: optimizing React components for performance,
modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and Prettier, autogenerating and
writing documentation, optimizing build times in CIs, refactoring code, adding
tests.

\----------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest, npm/yarn, CircleCI
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma, Docker, AWS
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only (Canada based, I can work on any timezone though)

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we're looking for a well rounded Project Manager with experience
owning small to mid-size projects, and guiding them to completion.

You’d work closely with both Engineering and Design, as well as manage
communication with the Client.

Begin part time. Since this is the first position of its kind, there's a lot
of potential to grow into a long-term opportunity, and even become a critical
part of Uplift.

Key Responsibilities:

* Oversee project execution

* Help define and maintain the project roadmap

* Manage sprints, ongoing progress, and team communication

* Run efficient meetings, facilitate collaboration and present to team and clients

* Test, validate, and iterate on all aspects of the product experience

Please see the full job description, here: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers-
project-manager/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers-project-manager/)

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your experience with all of the above skills

Email hn@uplift.ltd

------
poletopole
SEEKING FREELANCER Wonder | San Diego, CA | Remote | Part-time/Contract |
$20-40/hr

Please contact me with the email found in my profile and I will directly
respond to your application as soon as possible. Please send a PDF resume (no
cover letter needed). Your email can have a simple story of what you consider
your greatest hack to be to break the ice but is not required. We are mostly
interested in what you have to ask us about the position.

We're looking for a full-stack web developer with some solid experience in the
industry, no degree necessary: junior and senior developers alike are welcome
to apply. Wonder is an early stage service and you'll be working with
pragmatic and easy going professionals remotely as part of a small team with
realistic expectations--so no dilbert bosses. So long as you can be proficient
it doesn't matter how much experience you have (if any) in any specific
technology listed below:

\- HTML/CSS/JS/Typescript/React/Node/(HTTP/2 is a plus!)

\- Python/Django/Docker/Shell/Linux/(Apache/Nginx)/(Rust is a plus!)

\- SQL/(MySQL/Postgre/CockroachDB/etc)/(NoSQL/MQs is plus!)

\- Git/Bitbucket/Jira/Confluence/Telegram/Docco/(CI/CD a plus!)

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

    
    
        -> Senior full-stack software engineer
        -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech
        -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.
    

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback: \- "Indispensable" \- "Awesome colleague... always ready to
help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

I've organised a couple of jobs through HN now; it's been a good way to find
interesting projects, and my clients have been pleased with the work. One
said: "Thank you! I've played with it a bit and it looks very impressive! Way
better than what I imagined this project could be."

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, more ETL
than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Last year, I quickly picked up Typescript,
and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better, and I completed 23
days of Advent of Code in Rust.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a
schedule that suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this
process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Gatsby, Node.js, Express.js,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
lunalopezjm
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | US time (Colombia, UTC-5)

Website: lunalopez.ml/about

E-mail : lunalopezjm [at] gmail

Availability: Part-time / short-term projects welcome.

\---

I'm a freelance EEng turned web dev, with over 6+ years of experience
delivering software (2 of them working fully remotely). Whether you need a
"drop-in" dev to hit the ground running on a stuck project, or someone to help
you architect a new solution, I'm your guy.

I like to overcommunicate to make sure we keep our focus on what really
provides value, and enjoy breaking big problems into small tasks to keep the
flow going. I'm also friendly and easy-going, appreciate mentoring and working
with other developers :)

I’m usually never far from a computer and can reply in reasonable time. Thank
you!

Tech stack (strongest first)

    
    
      Backend : PHP, Node.js
                Prefer PHP7 + Laravel, but used to improving legacy PHP5/WordPress sites.
             
      Frontend: ES6 JavaScript, SCSS/CSS, React
                Strong mobile first / responsive focus. 
    
      General : Python, R, Selenium, web scraping, unit testing
    
      DevOps  : Google Cloud, AWS, Linux sysadmin, PostgreSQL/MySQL
    

(Standard "always growing and can pick up a new technology as needed"
disclaimer.)

------
zschuessler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote or Alexandria VA office

Engage ([https://enga.ge](https://enga.ge)) is a full stack digital agency
seeking several roles.

\- Long-Term Engagements -

* Laravel/PHP Engineer - Intermediate or senior engineer with experience in Laravel on small and complex projects alike. Bonus points for frontend experience and experience with frameworks like Symfony.

* WordPress / Frontend Engineer - Intermediate or senior engineer with experience making WordPress websites, both frontend and backend, for small and complex projects alike. The ideal candidate is familiar with the shortcomings of WordPress for large projects and has experience mitigating those problems.

\- One-off Engagement -

* iOS Engineer - An engineer capable of upgrading the iOS SDK on a legacy project. The project is not complex and quite basic in architecture and functionality.

\- More About Engage -

Engage is a great agency to work with! Your role will be that of a contractor
(unless you are open to full time work). The long-term engagements may supply
a steady stream of project work of 30+ hours per week if desired, and 20+
hours per week at minimum.

We are only able to support roles in the United States at this point in time.
The team operates in EST time and meetings are sometimes early for west coast
folks.

To apply please message me at zachary.schuessler@engagedc.com with a list of
projects you've enjoyed most, a link to open source work if applicable, your
hourly rate, and a little blurb about yourself. Looking forward to hearing
from you!

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | Canada | REMOTE

Freelance UX/UI & Product Designer for hire, remotely!

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

Graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Interaction Design. I have over 7+ years
of experience designing and developing sites and UI/UX for small business
owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile apps.

From SaaS B2B startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | US/Chicago [UTC -5] | REMOTE

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Preferred tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Freelance Rate: $60/hr

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I am a freelance data scientist & data engineer with six years of experience
in retail analytics, mobility intelligence, urban traffic simulation, cloud
robotics, churn prediction, and contact tracing.

Technology:

\- Data science: machine learning, deep learning, AI, Scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Pandas, NumPy, JupyterLab, Apache Zeppelin, Matplotlib, Seaborn

\- Data engineering: static and streaming data processing, Cassandra,
PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Dask, Joblib, NetworkX,
Neo4J, Kafka, Apache Airflow, Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic, AWS EC2,
EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch

\- Location intelligence: geospatial data science, indoor and outdoor
localization methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling,
SUMO microscopic agent-based traffic simulator

\- Robotics: cloud robotics architectures, ROS

\- Programming & query languages: Python, Java, Scala, C/C++, SQL, Cypher

Contact:

\- Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

\- Portfolio: [https://sigforge.com/portfolio](https://sigforge.com/portfolio)

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Pacific Northwest | Remote Only

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web App Frameworks (Flask),
API’s, Google Cloud Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash,
JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer with 3+ years experience working
primarily with distributed teams, most recently leading data science
initiatives at an ag-tech company. I’ve also spent time in crypto, e-commerce,
quantitative finance as well as some contract gigs on the side. I have
experience building data pipelines, machine learning models, web applications
and working with APIs, working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data,
machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out
if you’re working on anything data related.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS, and Sass to name a few. Pick up
new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case studies
available upon request, but other case studies are on my website:
[https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is).

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of your product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product. This is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users, know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit, and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go for free.

I take my work very seriously and put a lot of work into excellent
communication, proper planning, and, last but not least, properly
understanding your product so that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Agency or Dev Shop

Location: Remote | India

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Frontend: ReactJS, Angular 6+, VueJS, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
      - Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
      - Cloud:  Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun
      - Frameworks: Stripe, Mailchimp, Express, NextJS, Firebase

Portfolio & Infromation: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)
Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Working on Easy to Use Video Editor which exports to multiple social network-based screen resolutions (React, Laravel, Bootstrap)

* Working on an asset management solution for EU based FinTech (Angular, Flutter, Docker, Kubernetes)

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance, won World (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

------
gizzlon
SEEKING WORK | Oslo, Norway | Remote preferred

Freelance backend developer and architect. Love to build new things, mostly in
Golang and with Google Cloud Platform

I'm a pragmatists and build scalable backends that are tailored to the
customers needs (that is, not overly complicated and expensive :)

Recently I build the first version of the cloud backend for the reMarkable
tablet ([https://remarkable.com](https://remarkable.com)).

Questions? Don't hesitate to email me at hello at oyvindsk.com or use the form
[https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact](https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact)

More info: [http://oyvindsk.com](http://oyvindsk.com) ||
[https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf](https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf) ||
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/)

------
eyliaa
SEEKING WORK | Malaysia or Remote | Backend Developer (Rails)

Hi, I'm Aj, a backend developer(Rails) with over 8 years experience. I believe
in writing simple, easy to ready code with a strong emphasis on
maintainability. I’ve worked with clients as well as gained experience in
enterprise and startup environments. Remote roles since 2015. My timezone is
GMT+8, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

What are things that I can do?

    
    
      - develop admin tools/dashboard with chart and graph
      - develop RESTful APIs for your mobile apps
      - develop SaaS product with payment, subscription modules
      - integrate third party tools like slack, mailchimp, reply.io
      - deploy an app to Amazon AWS/digitalocean with SSL
    

Technologies: HTML, Ruby / Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Mysql, PostgreSQL, CSS
(Sass, Bootstrap, Bulma) and UI Design. [https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-
stack](https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-stack)

Résumé/CV: [https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/](https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/)

Email: aj.eylia at gmail.com

------
rb_emp
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK | NO TRAVEL

3+ years experience Tech Stack: Node.js, React, Express, MySQL

We are seeking a full-time, Full-Stack (or very strong Front End) JavaScript
developer for long-term employment with our team. Strong experience in React
and consuming APIs is a must.

Our microservices framework is built on Node, React, JSON, and MySQL deployed
to AWS. MySQL experience is beneficial, but we have a Database Architect who
has written the data layer and stored procedure infrastructure to handle all
record management, allowing the developer to focus on front and back-end work.

Our product is a custom-built next-generation CRM system with automated data
gathering and parsing systems. We use JIRA for task tracking, Confluence for
documentation, and Bitbucket for source control. We also use Figma for our
UI/UX design sharing and integration.

Requirements:

-Self-driven contributor who is passionate to be part of building a next-gen enterprise software solution. -3+ years of JavaScript & Node experience with a focus on both Client and Server Development. -2+ years of React experience. -Experience with writing MySQL or other RDMS queries beneficial. -Must have solid portfolio of well-presented work.

Responsibilities:

-Build a clean, intuitive, and responsive UI/UX for each CRM module (Admin, Person, Company, Campaign Builder, etc.) which has been mocked already in Figma. -Create efficient business workflows and logic to eliminate redundant data entry with guidance from the Product Owner and Business Analyst. -Develop and connect internal APIs and 3rd Party APIs such as QuickBooks Online (functions: Employee, Vendor, Customer, Item, Bill, Payment, TimeActivity, Invoice) for bidirectional sync.

Contact: ryan [ a t ] empower.associates

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift/SwiftUI Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
LiDAR scene reconstruction, hand and finger-recognition AR controls, world
tracking, body tracking, face tracking, Speech, shaders)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

2 of the first 4 apps featured in the App Store's "AR Apps" category are my
clients. I'm shooting for 4 out of 4.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3.5, SwiftUI, SceneKit, Metal, RealityKit,
iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/robomex](https://twitter.com/robomex)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, Primer, Virtruvia Systems, iScape, NudgeTV, Hillside
Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | REMOTE * Senior DevOps / Site Reliability
Engineer. Architecture, scalability, tech due diligence, part-time CTO
support.

* 20 years of experience including Facebook, large ISPs & many startups.

* Linux, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Packer, Terraform, CircleCI, Datadog, Python...

I help startups solve their DevOps, site reliability, cloud infrastructure,
architecture and scalability challenges.

I'm a senior engineer & technical leader with 20 years of experience building
and operating online services, including at Facebook, large ISPs and many
startups. My core technical skillset is in DevOps / SRE, Linux, cloud
infrastructure (AWS, GCP), infrastructure as code, and cloud native tech
(Kubernetes)

Beyond infrastructure, I'm a "T-shaped" engineer who can support CTOs with
technology vision, systems design, backend architecture, 12Factor best
practices, technical operations, mentoring and general engineering wisdom. I
excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs, tackling performance
bottlenecks & technical debt, and quickly learning and assessing new pieces of
technology. I also have keen awareness of product & business matters.

Available as a freelancer for up to 3-4 days/week (or full time for short-term
projects). I may also consider employment in a principal or co-founding role
for the right company.

LinkedIn :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

CV : [https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf](https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf)

Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net

------
GabrielBianconi
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING & DATA SCIENCE | REMOTE (NYC)

    
    
       Location: New York (NYC), USA (remote only)
       Remote: Yes (experienced)
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zp1e0ts5wp43x5/Gabriel_Bianconi_Resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com
       Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com
       LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi
    

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) looking for part-time
consulting/contract work. Extensive experience in computer vision, NLP, and
predictive analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (USA-based) | Frontend: Angular, Vue, Ionic, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf)) Mobile:
Ionic w/ Cordova

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
open-source projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that fits in with bootstrap)

* IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years)

* more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio) & [https://github.com/seiyria](https://github.com/seiyria)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

------
zenyc
SEEKING FREELANCER

Rapidcov | Senior Frontend/Backend - React Native | Remote

We are developing COVID-19 home tests.

You’ll be joining our organization at a very early stage and you will have the
ability to shape the final product. You'll get to experience what is like
building a medical device at blazing fast speeds while navigating a complex
regulatory environment. You will get to work with an unusual group of people
such as infectious disease experts, FDA reviewers, human factor engineers,
hardware engineers, medical device experts, HIPAA consults, and medical
cybersecurity experts.

We are looking for: 1. Senior Frontend Engineer - React Native. 2. Senior
Backend Engineer - NodeJS / NestJS Developer.

We use Jira, Slack, Github, Contentful, and several other industry-standard
tools.

We are a group of individuals who are willing to do everything we can to make
a positive impact on the current pandemic (or at least to know that we tried)
and are looking for like-minded individuals. We are currently three weeks away
from the clinical trials for our first device.

For more information, please email us here: talent@rapidcov.com

------
ivylee
SEEKING WORK | Greater NY | Remote Only

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: ivylee.github.io, studioxolo.com

Resume: ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Franisco, CA | REMOTE

Experienced React consultant. With React I've built libraries, complete
frontends, mashups, real-time multi-player games, dashboards, and more with
years of React experience and 15 years with Javascript. I've developed for
Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I
know many languages and technologies.

Services:

\- Consultation: whether you're just getting started and need guidance or
you're tracking down a gnarly bug or trying to pinpoint an elusive performance
killer I can take care of it.

\- Development: any problem you may be solving with React I can build it.
Whether it is just a small project getting started or jumping onto a team with
a large codebase I've got the experience to get the job done.

Technology skills: React, Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, ES6, CSS, SASS,
Redux, D3.js, Component Libraries, Webpack, Websockets, RDF, SQL, MySQL,
SQLite, Postgresql, MongoDB, and more.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Contact: thomas (at) thomashintz.org

------
starduck
SEEKING WORK | Design, Full Stack Development & Data Engineering | Location:
US | Remote: Yes

We're starduck, a multidisciplinary designer/developer team experienced in the
entire web application stack:

\- Wireframing & design mockups

\- Design systems

\- Front & back-end development

\- Web accessibility & responsive design

\- ETL

\- Database design & Data APIs

\- Devops & build tooling

For every client, we focus intensely on:

\- a coherent design system for better user experience

\- performance as a part of the user experience

\- maintainable code

\- timely and transparent communication

Relevant projects include:

\- A web platform for reporting & analyzing the state of open source software
([https://opensourcecompass.io/](https://opensourcecompass.io/)).

\- An analytics engine for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

Primary Skills: Sketch, Photoshop, (S)CSS, JS, React/Vue/Svelte, Rust, Linux,
Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB, Postgresql

Production experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx, PHP

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen) |
[https://github.com/perpetualgrimace](https://github.com/perpetualgrimace)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Chattanooga, TN - Remote

I do full stack web development specializing in: Ruby on Rails, heavy
javascript and html5 apps. Background in computer systems engineering,
analytics & e-commerce.

I've been programming since 1999 and professionally since 2007. I've worked
extensively with React, Angular and Vue for the past 7 years, and while
primarily working with Ruby on Rails, I've also worked with backends in Go
(golang), Python and Java. I also have a background in algorithms and
performance optimizations in C++.

I enjoy staying up to date on latest tech and figuring out the right
architecture/tech-stack for any given project (there's no one size fits all!).

My own product (only dev):
[https://www.wikiful.com/](https://www.wikiful.com/)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

Email: wesley@kapowcorp.com

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services; Data Engineering; Systems Engineering

Location: Boston, US | Remote: Yes

I'm an experienced software engineer looking for part-time and short-term
contracts.

I've most recently worked in the data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to
database design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics
engine for web applications using Rust and Clickhouse
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

Primary Skills: Rust, Python, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB,
Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Looking for someone to help build some industrial-strength outlook add-ins.
For $REASONS, we are tied to MS365, but would like to add some functionality
for our unique workflows.

I have a some experience doing VBA in Excel, so am afraid of ending up with a
flaky solution. The freelancer we are looking for should have past experience
delivering highly robust add-ins for mission-critical apps. We have a rough
sense of what we'd like to build (a few different pieces built out in stages),
but given lack of familiarity with the platform, we'll need someone who can
help us figure out what is feasible vs. not, what will be performant vs. not,
and what will be robust vs. not.

If that is you, shoot me a note at hnf@inc-query.com. Please include a short
description of past add-ins you've worked on.

I realize this might be a lightning rod for low-skill applications, but we're
really looking for A1 work here. I'm a developer myself so would prefer to
deal directly with programmers, not agencies.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
kirubakaran
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | Full-Stack Developer |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for Django and JavaScript expertise, with skills to build robust
systems. Experience with browser extension development, PostgreSQL, and
Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/) or
email us at hiring@histre.com

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skillset and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN)

* Libraries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://23andwalnut.com](https://23andwalnut.com),
[https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
ajjr
SEEKING WORK | EU -English,Dutch,German,Spanish | Remote only.

Senior systems administrator and software/network architect, looking for
clojure(java)/OCaml maintenance and development work on back-ends or in the
cloud.

\- Rates: 14 Euro/hour (yes, really. Enquire within.)

\- unix/linux only

\- small teams or startups strongly preferred

\- no advertising, sorry

Please feel free to contact me at andreasvr at protonmail.com

------
lluminato
SEEKING FOR WORK | ILLUSTRATION & ART FOR GAMES | SÃO PAULO BRAZIL | REMOTE

Location: Right now I'm living in São Paulo, but in a few months will be
moving to Rio de Janeiro.

Remote: Yes; Willing to relocate: Yes; Technologies: Adobe Photoshop, Unity
2d. Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/luan-luminato-
facanha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luan-luminato-facanha/) Website:
[https://lluminato.artstation.com/](https://lluminato.artstation.com/) Email:
luan.luminato@gmail.com

\---

Hey guys, my name is Luan Façanha and I'm a illustrator/ concept artist
working in the game industry for 5 years. already work on games for VR,
console and mobile platforms. Right now I'm working was a freelancer character
designer and environmets as well.

------
dickiedyce
SEEKING WORK

Location: Scotland / European Union

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not in the immediate future

Technologies: JavaScript, FileMaker, React, Express, Postgres, MySQL,
FileMaker, Shell Scripting, PHP, Python, Documentation & Training (Technical
Writing, Markdown, CMS design/use, Sketch, Screenflow, Hype)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce)

Email: jobs [at] dyce.com

I’ve just had a short extension to cover a handover, but I'm in the two months
of a full-stack React project (React front end + Express API backend ->
FileMaker -> SAP), contract in the medical devices / language translation
space. Interested in something new with a suitably steep learning curve. Up
for a challenge. I'm a great all-rounder, and can architect systems, re-write
SQL queries, design UIs, document processes, create training materials AND
WRITE CODE ;-)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Cloud consultant.

Skills:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - From 20K live server installs, to GPU-based infrastructure automation for a MedTech company. I've done my fair share of cloud infrastructure work (Terraform or without).

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently automated GPU-based
infrastructure for a MedTech startup, before that worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
SubseaEngineer
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Experienced MECHANICAL Engineer.

Mechanical engineer and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D and critical
system experience.

Over a decade of working in underwater instrumentation, including large
projects and specialised instrumentation for unique applications. Large rig
installation monitoring systems, military and naval equipment, oceanographic
research instruments all taken from concept to production products.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

No project too small, willing to work with all sectors for reasonable rates.
willing to do everything from turning hand sketches into drawings to full
concept to pre production development.

please contact SubseaEngineering at outlook.com for any inquiries.

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers and a designer. 35+ years combined experience.
Working on projects varying from small to enterprise SaaS. Part of an
outsourced team or full product ownership, in-house PM. Worked with clients
from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello [at] pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $49/hour;

Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android), 360 video apps.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of
WordPress based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Cheers

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
arthur-st
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING, DATA SCIENCE, DATA ENGINEERING | REMOTE
(Latvia)

    
    
      Remote: Prior remote/async work experience.
      Technologies: SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny, etc), Python (pandas, scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux
      Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack + team management) with international fintech experience.
      Email: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com
    

Lead data scientist looking for contract work. Experience in machine learning,
data engineering, predictive analytics, and risk management & fraud
prevention. Have built and deployed into production real-time ML systems.

------
odiroot
SEEKING WORK | Europe / SE Asia | REMOTE

Location: Poland / Germany / Malaysia

Remote: Yes, exclusively

Looking for medium- to long-term projects (6m - 2y).

Software Engineer with a proper degree and 10 years of working experience with
companies from multiple countries.

Specialising in plain web, web services and system tools engineering. Mostly
working with Python, JS, Bash + frameworks on top of that. Can jump straight
into Django/Flask projects or learn your preferred set of technologies.

Website with my bio: [https://www.odnous.net](https://www.odnous.net)

GitHub: [https://github.com/odiroot](https://github.com/odiroot)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/michalodnous](https://linkedin.com/in/michalodnous)

Contact: pro [at] odnous.net

------
danego
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only | Travel Yes

Specialized in: Native iOS Development

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI, C++, Qt, Go

About me: [https://dragoruzman.com/](https://dragoruzman.com/)

CV: [https://dragoruzman.com/cv.pdf](https://dragoruzman.com/cv.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/druzman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/druzman/)

E-mail: drago_at_ruzman_dot_net

I'm a freelance iOS developer, fluent in both Swift (5 years) and Objective-C
(10 years), and I'm looking for part-time or full-time remote opportunities.
I'm experienced in working remotely with European and US-based companies.

------
kntoukakis
Location: EU (GMT+2)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical SEO

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/)

Email: hn@kntoukakis.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/kntoukakis](https://twitter.com/kntoukakis)

I help my clients solve tough SEO problems and make the right decisions about
their websites and content. My expertise covers minimizing the impact of
website migrations, SEO for multi-domain website architectures (ex. China),
finding dynamic rendering problems and more. From creating a search strategy
to reverse-engineering the rankings of your competitors, planning better
content, and optimizing your web-pages, I offer a process-oriented and
transparent approach.

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | India | REMOTE | FULL STACK DEVELOPER

I am a Full Stack web developer, specializing in React, Node and MongoDB i.e
MERN Stack.

My Services:

1\. Front End Development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

2\. Complete Web Applications with React and Node.

3\. Back End Development (REST API, SQL/NoSQL Database)

4\. Responsive Websites and Landing Pages

Technologies I use:

Front End: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, MobX, React, React-
Router

Back End: Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Bcrypt, Mongoose, JWT

Tools: Babel, Webpack, Version Control/Git, Chrome Devtools

Languages: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL

My Portfolio: [https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio](https://amit-
ghosh.com/portfolio)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit)

Availability: Up to 20 hours per week.

Email: amitdgpghosh@gmail.com

Please feel free to reach me at my email for any inquiries.

------
crystalwidjaja
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF (Remote OK)

Resume: [https://www.crissyw.com/about](https://www.crissyw.com/about)

Email: crystal @ crystalwidjaja.com

Actual Skills: SQL, Python, GCP etc. I can work with things and figure it out.

\---

I work on growth, data, and product for a few companies. Happy to do projects
or 10 hours/month commitments.

Between 2015 and 2020, I was one of the first 30 product/eng hires at gojek.
(Gojek does more rides per day than Lyft, more food deliveries than GrubHub,
Uber Eats, and DoorDash combined, and is the #1 mobile wallet in Indonesia &
across South East Asia.

I built the data, fraud/risk, and product growth teams from 0 to 200
engineers/PMs/analysts that were responsible for growing Gojek from 30,000
transactions a day to more than 10 million transactions a day.

Email: crystal @ crystalwidjaja.com

------
benzesandbetter
\------

SEEKING WORK Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've
designed, maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services
for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as
well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR

Hi there! I'm looking for projects working on interesting problems at the
intersection of science + data + software. I'm a heavy user of Python and the
Anaconda data science stack for data analysis and visualization.

I'm currently the back end lead for a tiny start up, and before that I worked
for several years as a freelancer. I've built data pipelines and dashboards
for researchers, brought apps to market, done feasibility studies for
incorporating ML into a product, built an NSF-funded game. I'm comfortable
working with incomplete specs and partially defined needs, and I like building
good working relationships.

Feel free to get in touch even if you don't have a particular job in mind, I
enjoy coffee chats.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Python for Command-line scripts for scraping, automation, ETL, Data
Analysis, and Flask/Django for Web.

\- Being a technology agonistic and curious person I love to explore different
technologies and languages. Recently exploring Go and Rust.

\- I also love writing and maintain a blog which also helped many times to get
job/gigs. So far I have written 3 libraries. Check the Github profile for the
details.

Profile: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Github: [https://github.com/kadnan](https://github.com/kadnan)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, IL or Remote

Hello!

We are NewClub, a society of passionate golfers looking to help make the game
as enjoyable as possible. We've built an app to help make booking clubs and
tee-times quick and easy from your mobile phone, and we're looking to hire a
contract developer to help with our next version of the platform.

Our current tech stack is Ionic, Angular, Node.js, and MongoDB. We’re looking
for ideally 20 hours per week of availability for at least the next few weeks.

If you or someone you know is interested, please have them reach out to
matthew [at] newclub.golf and mark [at] newclub.golf.

More information can be found on our website here:
[https://www.newclub.golf](https://www.newclub.golf)

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
lomi-sf
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE Preferred | Location Florida or US

South Florida based freelance web developer/designer that specializes in
WordPress(themes and plugins), Web Development, Web Design, Website
Maintenance, E-commerce(WooCommerce) and Website Marketing.

My tech stack includes: HTML; CSS; WordPress; JavaScript; PHP; Linux; SEO;
Bootstrap; E-Commerce

I helping out business and individuals with technical and non-technical
aspects of their websites.

Leave a message on my contact form at [https://sheldonfweb.com/contact-
me/](https://sheldonfweb.com/contact-me/) for jobs, inquiries, and projects.

Website: ([https://sheldonfweb.com/](https://sheldonfweb.com/))

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (German National with US work permit)

Developer for more than 11 years. Excellent communication skills specializing
in third party integrations (Hubspot CRM and Salesforce).

I provide domain knowledge in: Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript, React

Technologies (secondary): Java, Salesforce

Email: hello@leif.io Github:
[https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg) Web-sites:
[https://leif.io](https://leif.io) CV: [https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pd...](https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Remote-only; based in Rhine-Ruhr, Germany

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 20 years
of experience.

I design and develop business solutions and applications. I help companies in
terms of software quality and knowledge transfer.

Technologically, in recent years my focus has been Angular and Spring Boot.
I'm a long-time Java and Spring developer and I have lots of experience with
RDBMS as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Located in Poland)

\--------------------

We are a small but very efficient team of Python/Django experts and mobile
developers (React Native). We worked as Team Extensions and provided
outsourcing for Startups, created Prototypes, MVPs, complete solutions,
provided on-site training for clients, consulting and maintenance.

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask, Airflow
      * ES6, React / React Native, Redux, Angular, Expo
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, Heroku, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, ELK
      * TensorFlow, NLTK, OpenCV, numpy, Pandas
    

Email: rootx [AT] rootxnet.com

WWW: [https://rootxnet.com/](https://rootxnet.com/)

------
f0i
SEEKING WORK | EU | remote

I have been working for 8 Years as a freelance software engineer for clients
in different Industries from Dashboards to help making trading decisions over
mobile apps to control industrial manufacturing tools to software development
and testing of steering controllers for trucks and buses.

I you need high performance software to solve non-trivial problems fell free
to contact me.

Incomplete list of technologies: Rust, elm, elixir/Phoenix,
Android/Kotlin/Java, Ruby/Rails, Python, C

Email: sigloch@cubeworksgmbh.de

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-
sigloch-698053145/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-sigloch-698053145/)

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK

Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089..).

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Stack Overflow answers: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an..).

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | EU | remote

Hey there!

I'm Balázs doing high level WEB consulting and also some "coder for hire
things".

I can help you with your PWA, Microservice, FireBase, Go-, React-, or
TypeScript project.

I'm capable of aiding you with more business focused things like bringing your
app to Apple store or Google play, or setting up marketing tools.

Cheers!

CV: [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/balazs)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b1...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b105)

E-mail: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out
of 6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
husseinzaki
SEEKING WORK Location: Cairo , Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML ,CSS, HTML5 ,CSS3, Javascript, React , Responsive design ,
Git, Bootstrap , Materiallize.css,Material-Ui

Git: [https://github.com/Hussein90](https://github.com/Hussein90)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki](https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydlR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydlRQeGVtblZtandzaWFUQjh3/view)

Email: husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

------
evangelosdotnl
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE Dev Engineer with 10+ years of
professional experience. I provide services in User Experience, Design, and
Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex business challenges into
being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

I am experienced with the following technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elastic Search, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache
Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
julianorinyol
SEEKING WORK | Berlin | Remote OK | Travel OK within Germany | Software
Developer

Technologies: Node.js, Express.js, React.js VueJS, python, Django

Infrastructure: docker, aws, terraform, gcp

Hi all, I'm a software developer looking to form long term partnerships with
companies in Berlin (remote also ok). I have 4.5 years experience in frontend
and backend roles and a little bit of experience with devops tasks as well.

You can learn more and message me on linkedin.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/julianorinyol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julianorinyol/)

------
secondbreakfast
SEEKING FREELANCER

Bottle (sendbottles.com) | Remote | Vue.js Frontend Engineer, Vue/React Native
Engineer

We are helping local producers get their veggies and products into more homes.
Currently seeking a frontend engineer to help implement a new Vue-based
messenger, dashboard, and checkout experience. Also seeking a Vue/React Native
engineer to take our Vue app and make it available on iOS and Android. (We
currently have a native iOS app, but are working to replace it with a Vue
Native app). The frontend Vue app connects to a Rails app on the backend, but
we're specifically seeking frontend engineers here.

Email will@ company domain and I'll get in touch.

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
yodebs
SEEKING WORK | MOTION DESIGN | NOMAD FROM BRAZIL | REMOTE

Location: I'm a Nomad, but I'll be in Curitiba, Brazil, for a while, due to
the COVID Pandemic Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: After
Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Illustrator, Audition Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/)
Email: diariodadebs@gmail.com Dribbble:
[https://dribbble.com/yodebs](https://dribbble.com/yodebs)

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Americas (Colombia) | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
ayoubElk
SEEKING WORK | Remote only

NodeJS Backend engineer and architect, I'm working exclusively as a
consultant, I contributed and handled a wide range of projects in different
fields over the the past couple of years. Reviews from my previous clients
available upon request.

Technologies/Skills: Codebase architecture, Javascript/NodeJS, ES6, ReactJS,
Cloud infrastructure, Rest APIs, Microservices

Resumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342dOt8q/view)

Email: (Available on the resumé)

------
jurnalanas
SEEKING WORK - Jakarta, Indonesia (UTC + 7) - Remote

Website:
[https://www.jurnalanas.com/freelance](https://www.jurnalanas.com/freelance)

Github: [https://github.com/jurnalanas](https://github.com/jurnalanas)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Vue.js, Nuxt, Vercel, Node, GraphQL,
HTML/CSS, Webpack, REST API, and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with seven years of
experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
MHM5000
SEEKING WORK | Tehran, Iran | Remote only

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: React, Redux, Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL,
Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, PrestaShop, vBulletin, IPBoard,
Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension,
Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Managerial positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the kernel)
and Win32. I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elastic Stack (Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Beats), Redis, Apache
Tomcat, Apache Kafka, & Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | EUROPE

\- Remote: YES preferred

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
kourtbailey
SEEKING WORK | Midwest USA or relocate | On-Site or Remote

Experienced backend-focused full-stack software engineer in Python / Django /
PostgreSQL / Linux (bash, Arch, CentOS) and related tools (Bootstrap, Celery,
DjangoREST Framework).

I am also available for embedded controls engineering / automotive OBD
projects (MATLAB / Simulink), or for the rare project which needs skills in
both Web applications and MATLAB or embedded / model-based controls.

Contact: [http://kourt.cc](http://kourt.cc)

------
xTWOz
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Location: Belgium, UK, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

We are a small software development agency specialised in the design and
development of custom web applications and websites. We are interested in
joining projects that bring positive social and/or environmental impact.
Relevant portfolio and references from international non-profit organisations
are available on request.

------
0x007c00
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Looking for short term (2-3 months) projects.

Technologies: Java, Play, Redis, ElasticSearch, Go, Javascript/HTML5/CSS, Vue,
React, Python, Bash, SQL, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://nbn.sh/f/resume.pdf](https://nbn.sh/f/resume.pdf)

More Info: [https://nbn.sh/](https://nbn.sh/)

Full stack developer with ~4 years of experience in Java (Play) and
Javascript. Have prior experience in working at a fintech company, handling a
coupon/promotion platform.

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK | Denver | Remote

Technologies: Trading API, (TDameritrade, Interactive Brokers) Stocks,
Options, Futures, Trading, Python, Mysql

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Futures / day trading algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

------
goldenSquirrel
SEEKING WORK|South Africa|REMOTE|FULL STACK DEVELOPER

Hi, If you have any idea that you need to implement or you need a software
update or maintenance, feel free to contact me goldenskailine gmail . com

Technologies:

    
    
      * Cloud: Firebase, Heroku
    
      * Version Control: Git, Github, BitBucket
    
      * Languages: Java, Javascript, C#, Python 
    
      * Back-end :  Nodejs/Express,  Asp.Net MVC, Django  
    
      * Database : MySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSQL,MongoDb
    
      * Front end: HTML,CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript , Jquery

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Long Beach, CA

Email: david@dweirich.com

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote

Full-stack engineer with decades of experience.

JavaScript, React, Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Node.js, AWS. Serverless,
microservices or monoliths, legacy or latest and greatest, DevOps and
monitoring, coaching and project management. MVPs to very large projects.

Specialties: web audio, Electron, PWAs, music industry.

Available for 15 days monthly right now.

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
rs2020
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote Only | Travel Yes

Main Skillset: Information Security, Technical, Leadership

Main Technology Stack: React, React Native, Django, DRF, Python, JS, AWS

Experience: 10 yrs

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hello(at)richardschwabe.de

Website: www.richardschwabe.de

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bjoernschwabe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bjoernschwabe/)

Looking for freelance, contract or interim positions. Either hands on
technical or supervising.

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also build hardware projects and do
hobby-level C programming in my spare time.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me) | z@zjm.me

------
pabloarteel
SEEKING WORK | Designer, Front-end Dev, Marketing | Mexico, Remote

7 years of experience as a Product Designer & Founder of
www.rocketjourney.com, couldn’t monetize, still in love with the product,
keeping it alive on the side.

Experience in all aspects of Product, and some on Mgmt, Business & Marketing.

Currently Freelancer. Websites, Visual, Marketing, Front End.

Portfolio: [https://artee.xyz/](https://artee.xyz/)

Contact: pabloartee 'at' gmail.com

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK |15-20 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: ASP.NET, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices, PCF

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote Only

4-person team comprised of multidisciplinary roles in development, design,
UI/UX and marketing that can bring an MVP to production in just a few weeks.
Most of the team has worked in startups for +10 years.

Hourly rates: $45-$65 USD

Startup Services PDF:
[https://osom.so/startups.pdf](https://osom.so/startups.pdf)

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP, Laravel

\- JS, Node, Vue, React

\- Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator

Services:

\- MVP/Prototype development

\- UX consulting

\- Branding and marketing strategy

\- Startup rescue mission/scaling up

Email: startups [at] osom [dot] so

------
ipeev
SEEKING WORK | Sofia, Bulgaria | Remote Python, C++, Java, SQL, Mathematics

Experience with:

\- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Windows software for the metrology industry

I have my own EU VAT registered Ltd. company. Contact ipfr at astrei.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with eleven years of experience
building web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Remote | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Be safe and have a wonderful day.

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
davidtranjs
SEEKING WORK | Remote

We are a team of 5 developers with over 5 years experience in web development
from Vietnam. We focus on Javascript development with React, React Native,
NodeJS.

We speak English fluently and we can support our customer 24/7.

Website and portfolio: [https://jslancer.com](https://jslancer.com)

Rate: fixed project or 30$ / hour

Email: david@jslancer.com

------
vallode
SEEKING WORK | Guildford, United Kingdom | Remote/In-house

I built Deepmind's website, as well as maintained several Google landing
pages.

Looking to do something cool and unique and hopefully socially good.

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, PHP, Elixir

Résumé/CV: Email for a copy, also see
[https://vallode.com/](https://vallode.com/)

Email: vallode@protonmail.com

------
calvernaz1
Location: Dublin, Ireland

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Golang, JavaScript (Node.js, ES6, ES7), VueJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf](https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/calvernaz](https://github.com/calvernaz)

Email: calvernaz[AT]weirdloop.org

------
moredhel
SEEKING WORK | Den Haag, Netherlands | Remote: okay

Devops, Cloud Engineer, CICD.

I have been working on all 3 clouds (GCP, Azure, AWS) focusing on IaC, CICD &
Architecture.

I have also delivered many trainings on Kubernetes & building Cloud Native
software.

Reach out if you would like to run some internal training, or are considering
a move to the public cloud.

My email can be found in my profile

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
jr2ngb
Seeking Work | Delhi , India | Remote preferred (Can work on any timezone)

Full stack developer. An year of experience working with Node.js , angular.js
, typescript and php at a startup based in Barcelona (remote work). Also
created side projects using tensorflow , flask , python. Email :
ngbs007(at)gmail.com

------
breue
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $13K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
idiotb
Seeking work | Berlin | Remote

* Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/blodha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/blodha/) * Email: bhushanlodha@gmail.com * Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Docker, Kubernetes * Experience: 10+ years

------
freelancesecops
SEEKING WORK | Utrecht | Local or remote

Seeking work as a freelance DevOps engineer.

Technologies:

• Ansible (RHCE)

• Docker Containers and Docker Swarm

• Linux (RHCSA)

• Scripting in Python, Javascript, Bash

• CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins, Gitlab

• Terraform

• Cypress

My main drives are to build clean IaC, automate everything that can be
automated and to enhance team and organizational productivity.

Please contact freelancedevops@protonmail.com for further info.

------
waylit
SEEKING FREELANCER WayLit | St Louis, MO | Remote | Part-time/Contract |
$20-40/hr

Please contact me at the email in my profile or on our website.

We're looking for a full-stack/backend developer with experience in Django.
WayLit is an early stage service and you'll be working with a small team.

\- Django

\- Docker

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, Typescript

\- PostgreSQL

\- AWS

~~~
pknerd
No email in the profile

~~~
waylit
Sorry, missed it, added now

------
infosecrole
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (TORONTO)

Security & Privacy Research, Pen-Testing, Security Architecture, BSD, Linux

[https://www.info-sec.ca/consulting.html](https://www.info-
sec.ca/consulting.html) | hn2020 AT info-sec.ca

------
edimaudo
Seeking Work

Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, SQL, VBA, Javascript

I love building and working on analytics and process improvement projects. I
can find root causes, work with different teams to come up with a strategy and
implement the solution. I can write SQL, document processes and design
strategy.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
voguchi
If you need junior tech talent in software engineering, UX design, or data
science, reach out to me for free profiles personalized to your job postings.

------
timqian
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack developer who is able to build MVP fast and contribute to
complicated codebases. Open source activist.

GitHub: [https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Teck Stack

\- Backend: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless; GraphQL; RabbitMQ

\- Database: DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis

\- Frontend: react.js; SASS/CSS; d3.js

\- Chrome Extension: react.js; SASS/CSS

Projects

\-
[chart.xkcd]([https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd](https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd))

    
    
      xkcd styled chart lib.
      6k+ stars on GitHub; 100k+ downloads
    

\- [tomato-pie]([https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-
pie](https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-pie))

    
    
      A chrome extension for Pomodoro Technique. Schedule your time directly with a clock.
      1k+ active users

Email: timqian@t9t.io

